# Lowrance Gen 3 Power chord



## kozeye72 (Jul 15, 2016)

I received a new Lowrance HDS 12 Gen 3 for Christmas (Awesome Wife!). I have HDS gen 2 touches on boat now. My question is the power chord for the gen 3 has a red connector and the gen 2 is blue. Are they compatible? Will I have to unhook the blue one from boat and install the red one for the new unit? Thanks..


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes it's only a change in the color; fully compatible


----------



## kozeye72 (Jul 15, 2016)

Thank You Wallyandre


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

kozeye72 said:


> I received a new Lowrance HDS 12 Gen 3 for Christmas (Awesome Wife!). I have HDS gen 2 touches on boat now. My question is the power chord for the gen 3 has a red connector and the gen 2 is blue. Are they compatible? Will I have to unhook the blue one from boat and install the red one for the new unit? Thanks..


I just purchased one also. Did you run new circuit when you hooked yours up with 10 gauge wire. I asked different people everyone had different answer.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

I will tell you it matters. Just went through this with my uncles boat. He purchased a Gen 3 HDS 9. He even called Lowrance and they said their own directions say it is the same power cord. It’s not. My uncle couldn’t get bottom contact. He switched the power cord (and we made sure the unit was updated) and it worked.

Lowrance says the power cord is the same since early 2000’s when they went to the Blue plug.


----------



## wallyandre (Nov 5, 2012)

I run my HDS Carbon with a blue power plug w/o any issues


----------



## kozeye72 (Jul 15, 2016)

SemperFi said:


> I just purchased one also. Did you run new circuit when you hooked yours up with 10 gauge wire. I asked different people everyone had different answer.


The dealer hooked up the units on my boat. I was hoping that all i had to do was plug the new unit into the wires i have running out of my gunnel


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

kozeye72 said:


> The dealer hooked up the units on my boat. I was hoping that all i had to do was plug the new unit into the wires i have running out of my gunnel


Try it and see what happens. Hopefully it works for you. Good luck!


----------

